# One car shop make over



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been working out of my one car garage since I move about a year and a half ago. The work space was tight but I manage until now. We have a small house with almost no storage other than attic space. My wife likes to put all the boxes and old children’s clothes, ect. in the garage and it was getting out of hand. So I took on the challenge of organizing the space and creating more storage and free room. The garage is about 10'x20' and the utility room is 9'x9' (boiler takes up much of this space, but keeps it warm in the winter). 
The first couple of pics show how bad the space was and the progression afterwards, which includes clearing out the utility room attached to the garage. I had to get the old 600lb. boiler out of the garage and to the dump with only one helper, not a job I would like to do again. I framed in the new boiler and will add louvered bi-fold doors later to protect the pipes. Next to the boiler I managed a 27” opening to place shelving for household products. I created a lumber rack because the current situation was not acceptable. I should mention I did all of this while only using lumber and other stuff I have around the house. The only thing I bought so far was the sheet rock ($14). I'm a carpenter, but I have a lot of tools for all trades and I plan on organizing them as well. I will also be building a proper work bench when this is done, as well as a cabinet for the table saw. I do have some nice metal shelving on the way courtesy of my father who is retiring and moving. I should note that right above the router table are the attic stairs they just clear the shelving by about 3/8" so that wall is almost useless next to the house door. I was thinking about sheet goods storage. I did a very rough sketched layout below, but I am taking any suggestions to help the cause. I will update as I progress on the “shop”.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like you have your work cut out for you. 

Good luck


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

You have come a long way; I would like to caution you regarding the boiler. You said “I* framed in the new boiler and will add louvered bi-fold doors later to protect the pipes*." I just want to caution you about providing sufficient combustion air for the boiler. The International Code Council, (ICC) building code has very specific guidelines regarding combustion air for any gas fired appliance. If I could find my code book, I could give you the section that covers combustion air. It is also very specific regarding distances from a gas fired appliance to the nearest combustible material. That info you may find with the operating instructions that came with the new boiler. If you have already taken these items into account in your planning just ignore a retired ICC certified mechanical inspector that only wants is for your families safety. It is about 1:32 AM so I will try to find this information sometime tomorrow. If you want to check it out go to Welcome to the International Code Council (ICC): Your source for building safety products and services and the International Codes and see what section covers combustion air and you might find a code book in the local library. 

It is not my intent to in any way discourage what you are doing, and according to the pics you are doing great, it is just when you mentioned louvered doors and boiler in the same sentence it perked up some long retired concerns. The job you are doing is great, keep at it and just stay safe is all.


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

Jerry any information you could give me would be great. Right now I have several feet of clearance on all sides, maybe 2' at the closet point to the boiler on one side. The sheet rock I used was 5/8" fire rated and I had planned on sheet rocking the inside of the walls later. I figured the 6'8"x 5' louvered doors would be able to provide the required air flow, but I will check the data sheet for the boiler. If I have to leave the door off then no big deal the majority of the pipes are protected from damage. The funny thing about the whole thing is that this was all set into motion when I installed a 4' shop light a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Its best to bring in a "combustion fresh air intake" if you can. This will save you money in the long run because your using un-heated air from outside to fire the boiler apposed to heated air from within the house.

But check your owners manual for details on installation or call the company you bought it from and ask them directly.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Sean,
I can commiserate with you. I share a two car garage with my wife. She parks her car and I use the other half for my shop...in as much as I can...and my truck has to stay parked out on the driveway. As you said, the garage is the place where everything seems to migrate to and there is a lot of "stuff" after 25 years of marriage. I am spending a little time every weekend going through, rearranging and throwing "stuff" out. I have regained quite a bit of floor space and my shop is much more functional now than it was a few months ago, but I have a ways to go. There is quite a bit of unused wall space and I am thinking like you that shelving would go a long way to clearing out the remaining clutter. I wish you the best and share in the satisfaction you must be feeling as you work your way into a more usable, safe workshop!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The louvered doors will provide enough air, but I agree that a 6" "Skuttle" damper to provide outside air will really help to not draw in outside air through the shop space. If possible, run it through the outside wall right into the boiler area. The duct should be aimed at the floor.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Very timely thread, for me. I am rearranging a single car garage/shop space as well. Your progress looks very good. It's amazing what one guy can do with what he has at hand. TRN's thread on shop overall has been an inspiration for me, too.

About the boiler: Jerry is spot on about providing combustion air. I was at my yearly Contractor's update class, last week, and ventilation was covered extensively. The easiest and best way to provide for that, judging from the pictures, is to install a 6" insulated duct from outside the garage into your newly framed boiler area. The end of the duct should reside in a bucket so that too much outside air doesn't flood the floor. The bucket acts as an "air valve". Clamp the bucket to a wall so it doesn't get moved. The outside air intake can not be closer that 4' from any existing duct exits on the exterior wall (dryer vent, water heater vent, etc.).

One thing I've done to make power tool use easier is to install casters or mobile bases under all of my tools. It allows me to move them to useful locations when I'm working. I use a couple of sawhorses for a workbench, at present. That will be changing pretty quick as I am getting tired of clamping vises and breaking things down for different projects. I will install casters under the bench, also. Good luck on your shop build. I get just about as much enjoyment ffrom building tool and storage solutions as actual projects.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Combustion Air Intake*

Here is a simple solution to your problem. I have taken a picture for you to show what I did to overcome the same problem you have.

Steps to install:

1) I had to rent a Jackhammer to remove the concrete between the floor joist in the basement.
2) Purchase 4" ducting make sure to buy it long enough. It is always easier to shave some off then try to stretch.
3) Cut a hole for the vent on the side of the house. I used a sawsall.
4) Connect the hose to the vent from outside and secure it and tape it.
5) Use exterior grade caulking around the vent slide it back inside the house and support the hose between the joist or in your case you hangers from the ceiling. You may find it easier to run a 1x8 first along the ceiling and attach it to the framing members and then screw into the 1x8.
6) Make your shelf using a piece of 2x8 for the combustion air intake to sit on.

As Shell Buzy would say, "It's just that easy"!

Good luck


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

You know guys I will have to find my code book if we all keep this up. I feel honored when I can say something to someone such as this and help keep a family safe. I thought when I hurt my shoulder on 10/12/2006 that my code days were over, but I have been able to help out a couple guys on this forum. I appreciate you letting me be of assistance. I just don't ever want to come across as negative, boy Lord knows I have done that a few times in my 65 years!! Sometimes I cringe when I think about it.


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok, I talked to my uncle who is a project manager for a very large construction company and he is saying the same thing most of you have stated. Run one duct from outside for fresh air and one for exhausting hot air that way I can put a fire rated door if I choose. I won't have any problems with running a duct work I'm right next to an exterior wall and if I remember correctly they make a side wall kit specifically for my boiler.
Also, got some more work done and things are starting to look better. I've had to move the miter station to the other wall where I planned on putting the metal shelving. This is because the saw takes up a lot of room when it is fully extended. The saw sticks out 40" from the wall to the handle and this would interfere with the table saw operations. I can still fit the metal shelving on each side and the bonus part is that I now have room for a planner/jointer. I'm kind of stuck now until I get the shelves. I've moved everything that was in the garage about 4 times now from one side to the other, outside ect. and I refuse to do it again.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Illustrations are on this webpage for combustion air supply:Combustion Air . 

In this State, and others, it is code to have the air intake away from other ductwork exiting the exterior wall. Four feet seems to come to mind. This is to prevent a faulty appliance (like a gas dryer) from throwing out a combustible mixture of air and the same mix entering into the heating appliance space through the fresh air intake.

Make sure you use a bucket or containment vessel around the exit of the fresh air intake. If not, you could be flooding your furnace space and your garage/shop with cold air. A lot of this depends on pressure differentials in the house/garage/utility space and what amount of appliances are combusting air up the stacks. I've had circumstances where the utility space was tightly sealed and with a gas furnace, gas dyer, and gas water heater, the pressure differential was so great that the air intake duct (without bucket) lowered the temperature in the utility space to below 40 f.. The air was coming out of the 6" duct like it was fan-powered. Yikes!

If you have the boiler's installation instructions, fresh air supply considerations will be illustrated there, as well. The supply air duct has an additional benefit, it equalizes pressures inside the building envelope so that cold air isn't drawn in through cracks in doors and windows. If you lived in MN, you could also add Radon mitigation into the equation. As of June 1, it is now code for all new dwellings and major remodels. It also has a bearing on building pressures.


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

I got some more work done on the "shop" the other night and today. It's starting to come around. I can actually work in there with out moving to many things. I have a lot of pine around here, so I think I will use that to make the tool rack next. I'm also trying to find space for a sheet goods rack. I've found shopnotes helpful with ideas to spruce up the shop and organize things. I've been slowed down by another project that I've been working on, I will post that one later.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds like your making progress; it really slows things down when you have to move one thing to move another and so on!! Keep at it and all at once it will all come together for you. Well that is unless your name is Jerry then I don't think it will ever come together!! (Little pity party here for yours truly) Oh yes or if your name is Dan. Speaking of Dan I wonder if he has fallen off the edge of the world, haven't heard much from him lately.


----------



## dantimdad (Jun 7, 2009)

I feel your pain! I worked for a long while out of a shared 11x17 old garage. Now I am shopless and store my tools in a large laundry room and metal shed. I have to drag them out to use them. 

No worries though. I am moving in October and the new place WILL have at least a two car garage as a shop!

Keep us posted with your progress.

dantimdad


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

fasttruck860 said:


> I got some more work done on the "shop" the other night and today. It's starting to come around. I can actually work in there with out moving to many things. I have a lot of pine around here, so I think I will use that to make the tool rack next. I'm also trying to find space for a sheet goods rack. I've found shopnotes helpful with ideas to spruce up the shop and organize things. I've been slowed down by another project that I've been working on, I will post that one later.


Have not heard much of late, how is it going and what kind of headway have you made?


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

Very little headway. I've been slammed with 80hr work weeks and the rest of my time is spent with my 2yr old daughter. I can neglect the lawn, but not her:nono: I've also been trying to help a friend out that has fallen on hard times. 

I have managed to clean and organize a bit more and I started to build the tool rack from shopnotes #104, but then I got this month's issue 106 and like the hinged clamp rack better. I've modified the design a little to fit my needs, but I'm going to get started hopefully this week. I just need to purchase a dado blade for the saw.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry you have been so busy, seems you have priorities correct with the two year old, you can always start over with the shop but not with a daughter.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

I have to go along with Jerry on that one...family and friends come first, before hobbies and even chores . I can relate to the job demands, and I hope things settle down for you. I am lucky when I can get an hour in the evening, but my weekends are usually open. Hang in there, if you keep your priorities right you will find satisfaction in the end.

I also saw that clamp storage thingy in ShopNotes...I don't need another project right now  but that one did catch my eye...


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> You know guys I will have to find my code book if we all keep this up. I feel honored when I can say something to someone such as this and help keep a family safe. I thought when I hurt my shoulder on 10/12/2006 that my code days were over, but I have been able to help out a couple guys on this forum. I appreciate you letting me be of assistance. I just don't ever want to come across as negative, boy Lord knows I have done that a few times in my 65 years!! Sometimes I cringe when I think about it.


Hey, Jerry, from what I've been reading on the forum, I think that we all should be honored that you are here to help guide us in our projects. I wish I would have found this forum about three years ago. You could have answered some of my questions when I did my garage and even kitchen. Thanks for being there for us.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

RStaron said:


> Hey, Jerry, from what I've been reading on the forum, I think that we all should be honored that you are here to help guide us in our projects. I wish I would have found this forum about three years ago. You could have answered some of my questions when I did my garage and even kitchen. Thanks for being there for us.


Jerry is definitely a Godsend!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow, just read this and don't know about the god send part, but thank you anyway. The one thing I have enjoyed about this forum is the personal touch and the desire to help folks along. BJ is the god send; his knowledge and willingness to share are incredible. Dan's posts and description of what he does, Bob my neighbor and everyone that shares make this a very positive place to hang out. I note how many folks welcome people that is great. Yep think I'll stay a while.


----------

